# Rabbit hunting in Kent Co. area.



## kube344 (Dec 30, 2010)

Wondering if anyone knows of public land in or around Kent County that is good for rabbits....Drove around the Cannonsburg area last year and didn't see anything promising..


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

In my experience you are better off going for a drive, finding places that look promising and talking to the property owners. We've had excellent luck and most property owners have been more than willing.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Public land WITH rabbits? Haven't found any. lol

Private land is the way to go. Just have to start asking. Get ready for more no's than yes's.


----------



## kube344 (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I sort of thought that would be the only option.


----------



## beaglet (Nov 22, 2009)

Are you stompshooting or do you have hounds?


----------



## kube344 (Dec 30, 2010)

Stompshooting...Just looking for a place to walk around with my 8yr old son with the hope of kicking up a few. Hoping to get him interested early so he will be eager to go in a few years..


----------



## beaglet (Nov 22, 2009)

Gonna be tough on state land...if you ever want to go with dogs though I take my 8 year old when the weather is decent enough for him...you would be welcome to tag along. We don't hunt many places you can get them jumpshooting, but we have good beagles...


----------



## kube344 (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for the offer..Maybe I will take you up on it sometime.


----------

